# Oak Trees and Acorns



## Dreamwvr57 (Aug 27, 2001)

When do the Oak trees in Northeast Texas set and produce acorns? I have looked at the trees here and have not seen any acorns yet. Do the trees sometimes not produce acorns?


----------

